# Opinions on "close up filters"



## jbirley (29 Apr 2013)

Title pretty much says it all what are peoples opinions on "close up filters" cheap and cheerful entry to macro or utter waste of money.


----------



## clonitza (30 Apr 2013)

Raynox DCR-150/DCR-250 is the best bet for quality although I haven't tried them I dug some nice photos done with them. Tried other brands but the results were from poor to horrible (the cheap ebay version).
I own a macro lense now and I want to extend the 1:1 with a Raynox. Maybe next month. If I do I'll make an update with some pics.

Mike


----------



## BigTom (30 Apr 2013)

I've got a Raynox DC-250, you can get some excellent super-macro images with it but it's tricky... you're down to a few mm working distance usually and depending on what lens you use with it you can get some very heavy vignetting. These, diopters and reversing rings are all cheap and cheerful options that can net good results, but they're all finicky and none of them can truly replace a proper 1:1 macro lens.


----------



## fish fodder (1 May 2013)

I wouldn't say they were a waste of money by any means but you do get what you pay for, they are great for beginners or those on a tight budget IMO.


----------



## dean (8 May 2013)

I played with the cheap magnifying lenses and the extension tubes last week on a photography course, everyone got great results.
I've ordered same cheap ones from eBay, this will do me for a while until I can justify buying a purpose made macro lens. 
I suppose it's all down to what you want to photograph ? 
My tutor got a fantastic shot of an aphid using the rings, did you know they had brown eyes ? 
The key is lighting so I'm about to order a ring flash


----------



## BigTom (8 May 2013)

dean said:


> My tutor got a fantastic shot of an aphid using the rings, did you know they had brown eyes ?


 
Yup 





And really cool probosces -


----------



## clonitza (9 May 2013)

It's down to what magnification you want to achieve and the focusing distance, not every critter is comfortable with a lens on their head. (more info here: Macro Extension Tubes & Close-up Lenses) 
Anyway just bought a 430ex II and played with it last weekend with a classic diffuser attached (I have also a DIY diffuser in mind), this is what you get at 1:1, now I have to buy either a diopter or some rings for more magnification:









Not the best quality since I uploaded them on flickr from facebook, original files where at home.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BigTom (9 May 2013)

Or an MPE-65 Mike. You know you want to


----------



## clonitza (9 May 2013)

Yes I DO Tom, gives the "scary" spiders a new dimension. Hope Santa's generous this year.


----------

